# Test Your Hearing



## Steadfastly (Nov 14, 2008)

It's best to use headphones and listen to the warnings on the screen so as not to damage your hearing.

Where did you stop hearing any sound?

Mine was around 13,000 Hz.


----------



## Guest (Dec 8, 2017)

Hard to tell at the top end as the ringing in my ears sort of blocks it out...


----------



## Scotty (Jan 30, 2013)

It started coming and going past 14k. I didn't realize I heard so much white noise until now


----------



## SWLABR (Nov 7, 2017)

14162 Hz with my right ear, waaaaaaay sooner with my left. That sucker is shot! Tinitus and deafness. Remember kids, when you start jamming in the garage with your buddies, protect your ears early, they'll thank you later.


----------



## BGood (Feb 20, 2015)

Hmmm ... ±9800 Hz

Rock & Roll


----------



## ZeroGravity (Mar 25, 2016)

Mine dropped out around 8500 but came back about 10K. That probably corresponds to the frequency of my tinnitus


----------



## Judas68fr (Feb 5, 2013)

14600 with my cheap headphones, around somewhere between 18000 and 19000 on my studio monitors. You need a quiet environment and quality transducers for that test.


----------



## jdto (Sep 30, 2015)

I used my Sennheiser HD380 headphones and could hear it all the way to 20k. But at some frequencies it felt like my left ear was better than my right. I also have a cold that is messing with my ears, so that might affect it. 

This was interesting, @Steadfastly, thanks for sharing.


----------



## mhammer (Nov 30, 2007)

The speakers on my monitor did not give fair representation of the test signal. In fact, nothing was audible until around 250hz. I have no way of knowing whether any failure to hear above 12khz is my fault or the monitor's fault. Given the size of the speakers and absence of any bass, I suspect the latter.

Not a wholesale criticism, but hearing is not to be assessed in an all or none fashion; e.g., you can hear 14.75khz but can't hear 15khz. Rather, the measure is _relative_ sensitivity. That is how many db down from some standard reference point the sensitivity to frequency X is, or conversely how much its amplitude has to be increased in order to be heard as same loudness as some other frequency. That one can still "hear" 12khz is separate from it being 14db less detectable than some lower frequency. I think it also fair to say that detection of a tone has to always be balanced against background noise. Sometimes, the perceived intensity of a tone will fall below the noise floor. That's why it is more useful to measure relative sensitivity. A person could still show evidence of sensing the tone bt it gets lost amidst all the backgroud noise so it doesn't feel like you're hearing it.


----------



## Lola (Nov 16, 2014)

This is useless right now. Too many people yakety yakin to each other. I will attempt this in the privacy of my home! I am wearing Bose earbuds but keep on hearing about some stupid woman's affair she's having and she has a retarded thunderous laugh. You wouldn't believe what my ears are privy to right now.

And.....to think this is reality. This is porn in the making.


----------



## ed2000 (Feb 16, 2007)

11K
Thanks to the Tele and Traynor YBA 1 combination and driving 90's International Trucks
Having grown up in the best rock music era - 1960's to `1970's may be another cause



.
I have a tough time hearing conversation in a loud room.


----------



## Lincoln (Jun 2, 2008)

Thanks @Steadfastly , that was really cool. I did it with Bose noise canceling headphones on and I was amazed to hear something at 20hz. It was a low rumble like a train driving through the house.
My hearing was done by about 9200 however. No 20hz to 20,000hz for me.

Edit: I tried it a second time with Monster DNA head phones on, and they also had excellent frequency response at 20hz.

Edit2: My monitor speakers with 12" sub did nothing what so ever below 35hz B#(*


----------



## Xelebes (Mar 9, 2015)

Using TV speakers:

90 Hz on the low end with the sound of the Whitemud in the background (I have my windows open because it is too hot in Edmonton in December.)
120 Hz is the apparent eigenvalue of my TV set up.
11.5 kHz and after that I wasn't sure my TV was accurately recreating the frequencies it was playing.


----------



## Lola (Nov 16, 2014)




----------



## Steadfastly (Nov 14, 2008)

jdto said:


> I used my Sennheiser HD380 headphones and could hear it all the way to 20k. But at some frequencies it felt like my left ear was better than my right. I also have a cold that is messing with my ears, so that might affect it.
> 
> This was interesting, @Steadfastly, thanks for sharing.


That's quite good. The high frequencies drop off as we age. I take it you are in the youngish bracket?


----------



## jdto (Sep 30, 2015)

Steadfastly said:


> That's quite good. The high frequencies drop off as we age. I take it you are in the youngish bracket?


I’m 44, but sometimes I like to act like I’m 24 (although my body protests such behaviour). I was surprised that I could hear something for the entire range, as I have spent a lot of time in loud nightclubs and theatres.


----------



## Kerry Brown (Mar 31, 2014)

I lost my left ear just past 8,000 and the right at 8,500. I knew this already from hearing tests while being diagnosed with nerve damage to my inner ear. I was told then I should have hearing aids. I’ve resisted, mostly because the good ones are beyond my price range.


----------



## Steadfastly (Nov 14, 2008)

jdto said:


> I’m 44, but sometimes I like to act like I’m 24 (although my body protests such behaviour). I was surprised that I could hear something for the entire range, as I have spent a lot of time in loud nightclubs and theatres.


Most of us are 24 or younger. Me, I'm 39 with 24 years of experience. 

I think that is still good for a 44 year old. Most people have some drop off by that time. May your ears and your heart continue to be 24.


----------



## Steadfastly (Nov 14, 2008)

Kerry Brown said:


> I lost my left ear just past 8,000 and the right at 8,500. I knew this already from hearing tests while being diagnosed with nerve damage to my inner ear. I was told then I should have hearing aids. I’ve resisted, mostly because the good ones are beyond my price range.


Kerry, it's astronomical what those things cost. My sister needs a new BAHA type and they are 6-7 grand.


----------



## ed2000 (Feb 16, 2007)

----- " I just bought a new watch." 
"What kind is it?"
-----"It's 10:30."


----------



## Kerry Brown (Mar 31, 2014)

Steadfastly said:


> Kerry, it's astronomical what those things cost. My sister needs a new BAHA type and they are 6-7 grand.


I was quoted $5,000 from two different places a couple of years ago. To all those forum members who can hear up above 10,000 start using hearing protection now. I worked for several years on rock drills then several more years on boom boats and tug boats with no hearing protection. Combine that with several nights a week in clubs and at concerts and now I am paying the price.


----------



## jdto (Sep 30, 2015)

Steadfastly said:


> Kerry, it's astronomical what those things cost. My sister needs a new BAHA type and they are 6-7 grand.


Yeah, they are pretty expensive. My dad had some really nice ones and he forgot he was wearing them and dived into the ocean on vacation. Needless to say, he was rather disappointed. He has now replaced them, but he had to make do with a much less effective set for a long time until he could get the proper ones again.


----------



## Steadfastly (Nov 14, 2008)

Kerry Brown said:


> I was quoted $5,000 from two different places a couple of years ago. To all those forum members who can hear up above 10,000 start using hearing protection now. I worked for several years on rock drills then several more years on boom boats and tug boats with no hearing protection. Combine that with several nights a week in clubs and at concerts and now I am paying the price.


Have you tried doing any pricing/comparing at online stores?


----------



## Lola (Nov 16, 2014)

jdto said:


> I’m 44, but sometimes I like to act like I’m 24 (although my body protests such behaviour). I was surprised that I could hear something for the entire range, as I have spent a lot of time in loud nightclubs and theatres.


I like to act like I am 24 all the time. You got to use it before you lose it.

Grow old gracefully.* Screw that. 
*
I was neglectful tonight and forgot my ear plugs. It was loud tonight at the Rehearsal factory. Duelling Orange amps.


----------



## Chito (Feb 17, 2006)

I stopped hearing the sound at 9500hz. I knew this. I've been wearing hearing aids for a couple of years now. i don't wear them all the time, but if I am not wearing them, I have to increase the volume of everything I listen to. I also don't hear the higher frequencies as shown by this test. I have friends who have been playing music for a while now who are worse than me. So yeah for those of you who are still young, try to preserve your hearing. The hearing aid to me sounds like 'unnatural' to me, I don't know if you can call it 'digital' sounding.


----------



## jdto (Sep 30, 2015)

Lola said:


> I like to act like I am 24 all the time. You got to use it before you lose it.
> 
> Grow old gracefully.* Screw that.
> *
> I was neglectful tonight and forgot my ear plugs. It was loud tonight at the Rehearsal factory. Duelling Orange amps.


Sorry I missed it 

I slept a lot this afternoon and now I’m awake late.


----------



## Mooh (Mar 7, 2007)

Co-incidentally, I had a thorough hearing test done two weeks ago. The tinnitus is getting worse, and I was interested in certain frequencies. The tech measured a dip around 3000hz and another around 200-250hz, which co-incided with my suspicions. My left ear is better, which figures, my right ear was aimed at a drum kit for a lot of years, and I didn't always wear protection. It seemed every drummer I played with hit hard.

With the test in this thread I topped out at 14000hz with the Sennheiser headphones, slightly higher than my test two weeks ago. Given my age and abuse, I'm happy enough.


----------



## Steadfastly (Nov 14, 2008)

Mooh said:


> Co-incidentally, I had a thorough hearing test done two weeks ago. The tinnitus is getting worse, and I was interested in certain frequencies. The tech measured a dip around 3000hz and another around 200-250hz, which co-incided with my suspicions. My left ear is better, which figures, my right ear was aimed at a drum kit for a lot of years, and I didn't always wear protection. It seemed every drummer I played with hit hard.
> 
> With the test in this thread I topped out at 14000hz with the Sennheiser headphones, slightly higher than my test two weeks ago. Given my age and abuse,* I'm happy enough*.


Happy is always good.


----------



## Kerry Brown (Mar 31, 2014)

Steadfastly said:


> Have you tried doing any pricing/comparing at online stores?


The price wasn't that mush cheaper plus they have to be adjusted to match your hearing loss. My sister has hearing aids. She said they need to be adjusted at least once a year. Part fo the expense is a lifetime warranty.


----------



## Lola (Nov 16, 2014)

jdto said:


> Sorry I missed it
> 
> I slept a lot this afternoon and now I’m awake late.


Don't worry about because there's always another time. I have that barfy, pukey flu that's going around! Today is Gravol and Immodium. I am working until 3:30 and then I am sleeping until tomorrow but probably not. One of the pipes burst at the cottage in the basement we have a flood. Brand new hardwood floors and some antique furniture are garbage. All the brand new area rugs are f*cked. I am a lot calmer then hubby right now. He has literally lost his shit! The more calm I am the worse he is. We have insurance I said. It's just bad timing and everything else. Someone shoot me. PLEASE!


----------



## jdto (Sep 30, 2015)

Lola said:


> Don't worry about because there's always another time. I have that barfy, pukey flu that's going around! Today is Gravol and Immodium. I am working until 3:30 and then I am sleeping until tomorrow but probably not. One of the pipes burst at the cottage in the basement we have a flood. Brand new hardwood floors and some antique furniture are garbage. All the brand new area rugs are f*cked. I am a lot calmer then hubby right now. He has literally lost his shit! The more calm I am the worse he is. We have insurance I said. It's just bad timing and everything else. Someone shoot me. PLEASE!


Ugh, that’s a tough break at this time of the year. I hope you can get it fixed quickly. 

I have been careful and use earplugs at most jams I go to. If I forget them, I’ll at least ball up a bit of tissue or napkin and use that. I have the Etymotic that seem to be pretty decent, although they sometimes feel a muffled for singing.


----------



## ed2000 (Feb 16, 2007)

Playing guitar next to a drummer made me wish I used ear plugs sooner. I wonder how drummer's hearing is affected. No one ever talks about drummers hearing damage.


----------



## Kerry Brown (Mar 31, 2014)

ed2000 said:


> Playing guitar next to a drummer made me wish I used ear plugs sooner. I wonder how drummer's hearing is affected. No one ever talks about drummers hearing damage.


Ear protection is usually in the drum section of L&M.


----------



## ed2000 (Feb 16, 2007)

Kerry Brown said:


> Ear protection is usually in the drum section of L&M.


As teenagers in the mid 1960's, hearing protection was not on our radar ...yet.(along with monitors and house PA's).
Our drummer was proud of the 'sizzle' cymbals (loose rivet like plugs in the cymbal)


----------

